#  > Faadoo Engineers Would Read This First >  > BTech News & Tech Updates >  >  Windows Phone 7.8 update to be launched by Christmas

## Abhinav2

*O*ver the past few weeks, there has been a lot of talk about the launch of *Windows Phone 7.8* on legacy devices. If a report by *Pocket-Lint* is anything to go by, these legacy handsets could be updated to Windows Phone 7.8 before Christmas.

In  the past, Microsoft had stated that Windows Phone 7.8 would be released  only after Windows Phone 8 handsets were launched. With the launch  event over, it was expected that devices running on Windows Phone 7.5  would be updated.

The report states, _However, information  coming out of a Nokia Asia-Pacific developer event in Singapore suggests  that attendees were told the Windows Phone 7.8 RTMd (release to  manufacturing) this week, meaning the updated software is ready to roll,  with a timescale of "days to weeks" expected. The information is  attributed to "head of Nokia Asia Pacific Developer" so it's not clear  exactly who passed on the information and we remain slightly sceptical._

In what may come as some interesting news for those who purchased legacy  handsets such as the Lumia 900 or Lumia 800. The report goes on to  state,_ But there's more Windows Phone 7.8 news, too. This time it  comes from Nokia Germany, where a leaked slide suggests that there's  another increment beyond WP7.8. It's simply given as 7.x, suggesting  that a name hasn't been decided, although one would surmise that 7.9 is  the only real numeric option available._

According to a *recent report*,  a slide leaked online which shows some features of Windows Phone 7.8.  Apart from the new Start screen featured in Windows Phone 8, which has  already been announced, there are improvements to the browser as well.  The upcoming operating system will not feature the Internet Explorer 10;  it is believed that Microsoft will add some enhancements to IE9  instead.

The report states that other enhancements to the  upcoming OS for legacy handsets such as the Lumia 800 are more colour  themes; support for editing MP3 files on the handset itself, which can  be used to make ringtones; and access to the Windows Phone 8 Lock screen  that enables users to change their wallpapers with new images through  apps.

The slide reveals that Nokia too is adding some of its own  improvements such as the Contacts Transfer app as well as features to  share content via Bluetooth.

Until now, No timeline has been  declared yet for the availability of this operating system for existing  devices that are eligible to receive the upgrade. However, it is  speculated that Microsoft will issue this update only after the hype of  Windows Phone 8 settles down.

None of the existing Windows Phone 7  devices, including the Nokia 900, are eligible for a Windows Phone 8  update. In order to avoid a riot outside its stores, Microsoft promptly  announced Windows Phone 7.8, a sort of value pack, if you will, for  existing devices. All handsets running WP 7.5 or Mango will be  upgradeable to WP 7.8, and one of the new features that the update  brings with it is the new customisable homescreen from WP 8. Users of  the Lumia 800 and similar devices will be able to resize the homescreen  widgets as well as choose between different colour schemes for better  personalisation. This applies to all Nokia Lumia handsets.





  Similar Threads: India's first 4G phone launched. Android Vs iOS vs Windows Phone ! Need Android/windows phone 7 Projects Update your host file in windows to block all the pops

----------

